# Willow problem



## propliner (Oct 25, 2007)

I recently cut down a large willow bush, pulled the root ball and removed as much root as was possible. Now the thing is still sending shoots all over the yard, they are literally popping up everywhere within a 30-foot radius. I have tried poisoning with full strength roundup on a weekly basis and am still losing the battle. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## polexie (Oct 25, 2007)

When the shoots are fresh, keep mowing them, the willow will eventually give up.

Good luck!!


----------



## MuniciPAL (Oct 25, 2007)

try to time the cutting right before a nice snowfall so the new shoots wont have time to harden off for the winter.


----------

